
Movies you should own: The Andromeda Strain - rbanffy
https://www.the-medium-is-not-enough.com/2008/03/movies_you_should_own_the_andromeda_strain.php
======
maverick2007
I'd definitely recommend the book as well. His books are easy, fun reads and I
personally enjoyed the fake scientific rigor (like fake citations) that get
put into the books as mentioned in the linked article. Also of interest to any
Michael Crichton fans like myself is that there was an authorized sequel
written by a different author named the Andromeda Evolution just published in
November 2019. It's not quite as good as the original since it deviates a
little from the original "we're trapped in this facility with a virus that's
trying to kill us", scientific drama into something more action movie-y - I
don't think it's a spoiler to say that it involves a space station and space
elevator along with exploring ancient structures. Even with that complaint,
the sequel was still a pleasant way to pass a few hours on a plane for me!

~~~
partiallypro
I've been revisiting Crichton lately, and I guess I never realized how big of
an impact he had on pop culture. Him and Tom Clancy were such a big part of
the 90s, and I am enjoying their slight resurgence.

------
gdubs
One of my favorite aspects of _Andromeda Strain_ is the color coded levels of
the underground laboratory, that correspond to different target emotional
states for the research team (or something like that — it’s been a while).

Watching _West World_ on HBO I’m struck by how they’ve captured some of
Crichton’s DNA in both the set design and the kind of hubris corporations have
in his books.

~~~
joezydeco
Fun trivia about that: there was only one small section of hallway built for
the movie. It was repainted different colors between each set of takes.

------
bitminer
Computer: "Please enter the decontamination chamber and be sterilized".

Dr Leavitt: "I'd rather be decontaminated!"

(Dr Leavitt played by the late great Kate Reid.)

This scene doesn't appear in the DVD, so I suspect it's the "airline" version
of the movie. In-air movies were a big hit and airlines didn't want anything
remotely objectionable to hurt their image. They appeared on a big screen in
the front of the cabin and so everyone aboard saw the movie, even if they
weren't listening.

------
PaulHoule
We watched that last night. Another good movie for these times is "The Omega
Man"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUkU18MrBzU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUkU18MrBzU)

~~~
mrspeaker
Also "The Quite Earth"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9KQrOx5cz8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9KQrOx5cz8),
Logan's Run, Silent Running - that's what it feels like out in the streets at
the moment!

~~~
dano
Logan's Run is such a 70's scifi movie, but hey, Farrah Fawcett. Richard
Jordan acted in this film and my favorite role he played was the Secretary of
Defense in The Hunt for Red October "When I'm not kissin' babies, I'm stealing
their lollipops."

------
mcguire
_The Andromeda Strait_ is one of the best Crichton books/movies, along with
_The Eaters of the Dead_ (skip the movie) and _The Great Train Robbery_. I
also have a strange fondness for _Congo_ , but by that time Crichton had gone
crazypants.

------
castillar76
Such a good film. It's one of a short list of films that I keep on my iPad for
long flights and can watch over again at the drop of a hat. The tone, the
dialog, and the casting all work so well. I don't know how well-known the
actors in it were at the time, but for me it actually works better that
they're not know very well-known (at least to me)--it helps preserve the
suspension of disbelief not to be looking at Al Pacino or Sean Connery and
trying to forget who they are. (Of course, that said, one of the other movies
on my iPad is 'Hunt for Red October', so...)

------
Nevada-Smith
...and the movie with the most realistic portrayal for a post-apocalyptic
world is "The Road"

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0898367/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0898367/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

~~~
ericHosick
This is the only movie I've watched that has left me feeling disturbed for
weeks. I couldn't even watch all the parts and I haven't been able to watch
again.

It is really well done.

------
Nevada-Smith
Another terrific movie is "Warning Sign" (1985) starring Sam Waterston.

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090293/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090293/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

------
Kaze404
The 2008 remake scared the crap out of me as a kid. I should rewatch it
sometime.

~~~
fit2rule
The original scared the crap out of me as a kid, too. That and Soylent Green.

